# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  Female Hair loss at 24 Years Old - Is a Hair Transplant Right For Me?

## tbtadmin

Answered by Raymond Konior, MD

I am a 24 year old African American female. I noticed approximately 3 years ago that my hair was thinning at my temples (more so on the left than right). Approximately 2 years ago I notice that my hair line (top-middle) is receding and has now gotten to the point were it is noticeable to others (it is still pretty minor, but has progressively gotten worse). I initially thought that the thinning around my temples was due to traction alopecia and immediately changed my hair styling routine. I didnt expect the thinning to get better but, as it continues to progress I am more convinced that this is genetic (even though no females in my family this problem). I was recently informed by a dermatologist that my loss is not consistent with female pattern hair loss and that Rogaine probably would not help. Read Full Post on The IAHRS Hair Transplant Info Center

----------


## bigmac

Great advice the doc gave this potential patient.

----------


## saniaa83

Alopecia areata is an immune disease that affects almost 2&#37; of the population in the United States. This type of hair loss appears in various degrees of severity -- from small, round patches of hair loss that regrow without medical treatment, to chronic, extensive hair loss that can involve the loss of all hair on the scalp or body. This type of hair loss affects both genders equally and can occur at any age, although it occurs most often in children and young adults.

Treatment of this type of hair loss includes therapies such as glucocorticoids, topical immunotherapy, anthralin, or biologic-responce modifiers, such as Minoxidil. The choice of treatment depends on your age, as well as the extent of hair loss. Milder cases often see a greater improvement with treatment than severe cases.

----------


## girlyback

No dont try the transplant darling!!

----------


## PVMRT

> No dont try the transplant darling!!


 girlyback, I have to agree. I'm not saying that transplants aren't effective or helpful because they are and can be IF...

Your hair loss can be greatly improved by a transplant
Your procedure is performed by a very skilled, experienced and knowledgeable dr.
Your skin doesn't develop bad scaring 
You have no other options and the above are true

there is a whole lot to think about before opting for a transplant, be very careful.

hth someone,
Patricia

----------


## Jeffrey Epstein, MD

Actually, I tend to disagree with your dermatologist, as this is a type of pattern hair loss not uncommon in women of African ethnicity.  You can try some Rogaine to the area, and with the possibility that it may be something related to inflammation, it would not hurt-  if done properly-  to try one or two steroid injections to see if it improves things.  These situations are typically best ultimately treated with hair transplants.

----------


## BMartin9000

I think the doc offered solid advise. It would not hurt to try rogaine to see if it could help.

----------

